# Nabba criteria for trained and toned classes



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

*NABBA MISS TRAINED FIGURE*

* Height Class Criteria*

MISS TRAINED FIGURE

The agreed NABBA criteria requirements for the Miss Trained Figure judging are as follows:

The emphasis must be on feminine shape and proportion, while retaining a "trained look" and low body fat levels, but not carrying development or definition to an extreme that could be classed as unfeminine.

Height Classes:

Figure 2 Up to and including 1.63m

Figure 1 Over 1.63m

Three disciplines are involved and competitors should prepare with diligence for all three. During the disciplines wearing jewellery and/or shoes is optional.

DISCIPLINE 1: FRONT, BACK AND SIDE LINE-UP

This discipline begins with competitors facing the judges 'front-on', knees and ankles together. After an appropriate time lapse the judges chairman will instruct competitors top make a quarter turn to the right - the first of four such turns (through 360 degrees) which will allow judges to assess the competitors left side, back and right hand side before returning to the 'front-on' position facing the judges.

DISCIPLINE 2: INDIVIDUAL ROUTINES

This discipline will allow judges to assess each individual competitor. Time allocation for each competitor will be 90 seconds (1 minute 30 seconds) maximum. Judges are again reminded that, however graceful and exciting an individual presentation may be, the most important aspect is the agreed criteria applied to Figure Judging. Competitors should construct their routines to reflect this.

DISCIPLINE 3: COMPULSORY COMPARISONS

A vital discipline. Competitors should strive to achieve their best possible performance. The five comparison poses (Front Double Biceps, Side Chest, Side Triceps, Rear Double Biceps showing Calf, and Abdominals & Thighs) are the accepted guidelines for Domestic and International FIGURE contests.

*NABBA "TONED" MISS FIGURE CRITERIA*

The Total package of the "Toned" Miss Figure Class should display an athletic level of development presenting a balanced, symmetrical developed figure, considering the condition of the skin and the skin tone, with the ability to present confidence, poise and grace.

Judging criteria will be for a "Toned" Figure and not "physique" or "trained" Figure category - (Muscularity, vascular, muscular definition and/or diet leanness will not be considered acceptable). Competitors will be assessed as to the level of overall tone, achieved through athletic endeavours. The figure should have a round and firm appearance with small amount of body fat. Competitors cannot be excessively muscular and should be free from deep muscle separation and /or striations.

The Head Judge will make considerations as to whether or not to remove any competitor that displays a look that is "too hard". (Anyone that is considered too hard for the "Toned" figure, will be given the opportunity to enter the Figure 2/Figure 1 height class categories.

The Competition Presentation will consist of the following:

Quarter Turns - The general presentation during the quarter turns will consist of competitors presenting themselves with poise, self-confidence and posture. Although they will be in a semi tense stance the judges are looking for a "total package" and competitors are warned against adopting any stance that tries to emulate too much muscularity.

Followed by - Any 1 favourite pose at front, left side, back and finally right side.

Each competitor will then be required to do an individual posing routine (90 seconds duration).


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the criteria for the Toned class is going to be really pressed hard this coming year, NABBA have in the past not pushed the criteria as they should which leads to some girls dissapointed as they turn up with the physique to match the criteria only to be beaten by some who are to hard......


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

What happen's though Paul when only 3 girls turn up to compete, 2 are out of shape and the other girl is slightly too hard? Do you penalize the girl that's too hard and place the other two competitors based on them retaining their curves despite the lack of muscle or even if they still have the spare tire? I've seen this sort of thing in the past and it leads to comedy placings, or do you move the girl into the trained class? and If you look at the top ifbb girls someone like Tracey Greenwood I'm sure a lot of judges would have her in the trained class.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I understand what you mean about Tracey but You cannot compare her as the criteria is different between the two feds to be honest it seems the criteria in the UKBFF is different to the IFBB for some reason.....

The problem with the example you have given is that if the judges are faced with a line up like that and the girl in condition is more trained she would be moved to that class, then the 2 out of shape girls would be placed but probably not receive an invite to the finals, if the harder girl is not trained but just maybe hard in one area and she stayed in the toned class then the girl who wins would fit the criteria more than the others.......

At the Universe this year some of the Brazilian girls where not allowed to compete in the Trained class as they where to big obviously physique girls taking there chance at being able to compete in trained so girls do get re-assigned or turned away as they should if they do not meet the criteria......


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

i think the bottom line is that the judges have to be stricter about who goes in which class, and do they decide or do the judges have the last word, my confusion came at the same point as when i competed that the critera changes from the british and the universe stage, which isnt a bad thing but i think it should be more widely publersized


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the judges do have the last word Rach, by rights every show should have all the toned girls onstage to decide if any do not make the criteria for that class.....this is not done for the Trained as far as i know but i do believe the criteria in wording stays the same between the British and Universe.

the problem all competitors have (especially the girls though) is that there are foreign judges that do show favouritism to the girls from there country i saw this first hand at this years Universe.........i am unsure how that can be resolved though.....


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

PScarb said:


> I understand what you mean about Tracey but You cannot compare her as the criteria is different between the two feds to be honest it seems the criteria in the UKBFF is different to the IFBB for some reason.....
> 
> The problem with the example you have given is that if the judges are faced with a line up like that and the girl in condition is more trained she would be moved to that class, then the 2 out of shape girls would be placed but probably not receive an invite to the finals, if the harder girl is not trained but just maybe hard in one area and she stayed in the toned class then the girl who wins would fit the criteria more than the others.......
> 
> At the Universe this year some of the Brazilian girls where not allowed to compete in the Trained class as they where to big obviously physique girls taking there chance at being able to compete in trained so girls do get re-assigned or turned away as they should if they do not meet the criteria......


I know Tracey competes with the ifbb, where the criteria maybe slightly different. The point I was trying to make was that as you move up the levels of the sport what was previously considered too hard for a figure class and resembles a trained figure actually becomes the norm for the figure classes. So maybe at a qualifier the judges place her in the trained but next too her peers at a higher level she fits the criteria better but then might not again be hard enough. And in that is my problem with the class there never seems to be any consistency in all the years I've followed bodybuilding, it must be murder for the girls. But hopefully as you say the judges will be more strict this year. Maybe they should be shown the last 5 years top 3 in each class and told this is what we are after. Maybe tyhey should do a similar thing on there website. Just a thought.


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Interesting information, thanks for sharing it Rachael. I think the criteria for different classes, although clearly "described" here, can be confusing for a lot of people.

Just out of interest, how does the criteria change at the British and Universe stage?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ElleMac said:


> Interesting information, thanks for sharing it Rachael. I think the criteria for different classes, although clearly "described" here, can be confusing for a lot of people.
> 
> Just out of interest, how does the criteria change at the British and Universe stage?


it doesn't, or should i say it shouldn't.....the criteria is clear so there should be no confusion in the criteria, the confusion comes when the judges do not follow the criteria and interpret it differently.....this hopefully will improve but this issue applies to all feds


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

PScarb said:


> the judges do have the last word Rach, by rights every show should have all the toned girls onstage to decide if any do not make the criteria for that class.....this is not done for the Trained as far as i know but i do believe the criteria in wording stays the same between the British and Universe.
> 
> the problem all competitors have (especially the girls though) is that there are foreign judges that do show favouritism to the girls from there country i saw this first hand at this years Universe.........i am unsure how that can be resolved though.....


this maybe some what controversal but i strongly believe even now i was always judged a lot farer and more unbiasly at the universes than i ever was at the british shows, you say about the foreign judges having favorites i dont think they do i think they may have favorite looks but compared to british judges who tend to have favorite faces. i would always be more confident to stand on a universe stage and believe i was placing because of my body x


----------

